# UK Degree attestation before moving to UAE



## alen.tandel (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I am currently in India, but have a master degree from UK as i studied there. I have now found a job in UAE and need to get my UK degree attested in India.
Do i even have to do it from India, can i not get the degree attested somewhere in UAE?? Any other options??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You cannot get your UK degree attested in India. You would need to get it attested in the UK (cannot be done in the UAE) - the country where you got the degree. WOuld be an expensive and sort of time consuming process, but unfortunately no way around this.

Search the forum for tips as to how it can be done in the UK.


----------



## alen.tandel (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

But as i'm not in UK anymore how do i go about getting it attested from UK?? will i have to post my original degree to someone??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

alen.tandel said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But as i'm not in UK anymore how do i go about getting it attested from UK?? will i have to post my original degree to someone??


the google search box is right up there. I knew this would be a follow up question and has been answered multiple times. You would probably need to use an agency to help out. The other solution could be that you only get your undergrad degree attested in India (if the degree is from India).


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

alen.tandel said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But as i'm not in UK anymore how do i go about getting it attested from UK?? will i have to post my original degree to someone??


If you have any friends or family in the UK I would suggest that you send it to them to complete the following procedures... 


1. Attested from a solicitor. They will photocopy the original. Will cost you £5. 

2. Photocopy sent to the British Foreign & Commonwealth office in Milton Keynes. Will cost you £30 plus return packaging. 

3. Finally sent to the UAE embassy. Again will cost you £30 plus return packaging. 

The whole process should take 3 to 4 weeks. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Addyy (Mar 19, 2013)

*Attestation in uk for uae*

Hi

I just want to know about the attestation process in uk for university certificate. 
Did i have to give the photocopy of degree for attestation to solicitors and uk foriegn office to get their stamps or i have to do it on originals. Please if any can help me on this i will be very great full .. If any one did this whole process recently can guide me through the addresses ans everything . Thank you.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Addyy said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know about the attestation process in uk for university certificate.
> Did i have to give the photocopy of degree for attestation to solicitors and uk foriegn office to get their stamps or i have to do it on originals. Please if any can help me on this i will be very great full .. If any one did this whole process recently can guide me through the addresses ans everything . Thank you.


math.teacher's response above answers your questions.

Addresses and links can all be found via the UAE Embassy in London's website


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Addyy said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know about the attestation process in uk for university certificate.
> Did i have to give the photocopy of degree for attestation to solicitors and uk foriegn office to get their stamps or i have to do it on originals. Please if any can help me on this i will be very great full .. If any one did this whole process recently can guide me through the addresses ans everything . Thank you.


Someone has to take the ORIGINAL copy of your degree certificate to a solicitors who will then photocopy it and attest the copy.

The copy will then be sent to the place in Milton Keynes and then sent back to your friend or family.

The copy will then be sent to the UAE embassy and then sent back to your friend or family. Who will finally send it back to you.

I did the whole process about a week ago.


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

I used a company called CIBT (based in London) recently to do this - you post them the original document and they do it from start to finish - obviously costs a bit more than the DIY method but saved a lot of hassle and time


----------



## Addyy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you very much for all the replies much appriciated , i will start my process today lets c how far i can go with this .. Thanx again with respect maths teacher.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

alen.tandel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in India, but have a master degree from UK as i studied there. I have now found a job in UAE and need to get my UK degree attested in India.
> Do i even have to do it from India, can i not get the degree attested somewhere in UAE?? Any other options??


I just used these people. Done what they say they would do, and not bad prices either Certificate Attestation: Certificate Legalization, Certificate Authentication, Certificate Apostille Services of Certificates - Power Document Clearing Services


----------



## alen.tandel (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to know if i get my bachelors degree attested in India, what all documents would be required and how mch will it cost?? 
Coz i had the worst experience renewing my passport and dont want to go to mumbai again and again.


----------

